# Need advice on Under bed sleeper!



## Gnoccibun (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi!

My bun likes to sleep under my bed at night , but when she does she is far away from her litter box. I usually go to bed around 11pm so If I put her in her litter box and she does her business and eats some hay before bed, can she last the night under there? It's also the only room in the house with aircon which is probably why she likes it! 

Would love to hear how long other buns sleep for during the night and how often they need to pee or if they can learn to hold till morning?


----------



## Chewy-de-Lionhead (Jan 13, 2016)

Gnoccibun said:


> Hi!
> 
> My bun likes to sleep under my bed at night , but when she does she is far away from her litter box. I usually go to bed around 11pm so If I put her in her litter box and she does her business and eats some hay before bed, can she last the night under there? It's also the only room in the house with aircon which is probably why she likes it!
> 
> Would love to hear how long other buns sleep for during the night and how often they need to pee or if they can learn to hold till morning?



Does she have access to the litter box during the night? Or is it in another room? My little Chewy runs in my room all night, although I blocked off under my bed, since he was plucking chunks from my carpet under there. He has a litter box by my dresser and one in his hutch. He has access to both all night long. He uses the box by my dresser, and the one in his hutch goes pretty much unused. He will jump up on the bed with me at times during the night and lay down, or he sleeps in front of my dresser, unless he's hot, and then he goes in his hutch on the tiles.


----------



## stevesmum (Jan 13, 2016)

Your rabbit needs access to hay, toilet and water 24/7. They don't sleep through the night like we do. You will need to give bunny a setup in your room with all those things or discourage him from wanting to stay under your bed if you can't.


----------



## Gnoccibun (Jan 14, 2016)

Her litter box is in the bathroom not too far away but we prefer to sleep with door closed. Will set up another litter box with water and hay in the bedroom. thanks guys!


----------



## flemishwhite (Jan 18, 2016)

Our past Bunny just loved to sleep under our bed. I placed her litter box beside the bed. This worked out just fine. Her litter box was on my side of the bed. Rabbit poop doesn't smell bad, so having a litter box only a few feet from your nose is not a problem...we did change the litter box every day though. 

I really liked Bunny sleeping in our bedroom. I almost always get up in the middle of the night for a bladder run. Bunnies like to eat in the presence of someone who they think will act as a predator warning. As I would lay in bed going back to sleep, I could hear the munch, munch of her eating her vegetables or oat hay. A nice comforting sound. ALSO...bunnies have a watch dog characteristic. If they hear or smell anything unusual, they will start thumping. On two important occasions, I was warned by Bunny thumping. 

She didn't always sleep under the bed...so for 10 years, going to the toilet at night, I would shuffle my feet on the floor to make sure I didn't step on her. She would often give me a soft growling sound if she thought I was getting close....Really miss her.


----------



## Gnoccibun (Jan 19, 2016)

Sorry to hear that she is no longer with you . She sounds exactly like my little bun. Loves being around me and knowing where I am at all times. Not sure I will be able to handle having litter box in bedroom with me, especially as my bedroom is carpeted. I think I will have to get used to sleeping with the door open so that she can hop between my room and the bathroom where her litter box is. Going to have to get used to her running laps around my bed and doing binkies at 5am! When the weather cools down here in Aus, I will be able to close the bathroom door and keep her in there overnight. But at the moment the bathroom is the hottest room in the house. Hopefully I'm not creating a little monster who will be grumpy if she doesn't get to sleep under my bed all the time.


----------



## flemishwhite (Jan 29, 2016)

Gnoccibun said:


> Sorry to hear that she is no longer with you . . Not sure I will be able to handle having litter box in bedroom with me, especially as my bedroom is carpeted.



Having her litter box in our carpeted bedroom was not a problem. There was a problem with cecum pellets. We'd had our rabbit for years, and I didn't even know they made cecum pellets. Once a day, they purge their cecum stomach for re-chewing, however where most vegetable eaters purge their stomachs directly to their mouth for re-chewing (cows chewing their cud), rabbits have to purge their cecum stomach through their large intestine and out through their rectum. For a healthy bunny, when the cecum pellet comes out, they will immediately bend over and eat it. That's why for a healthy bunny you wouldn't even know this is taking place. Bunny stopped eating her cecum pellets. She would leave them on the carpeted floor of the bedroom. We'd step on them and smooch them into the carpet. This would make a stain. The cecum pellets look black, actually they are a very dark green from the veggies. We have black stains on our bedroom carpet to date. Worse yet, sometimes, the cecum pellets get stuck in the fur around their rectum and vulva, and then they dry and can interfere with peeing and pooping. We had to clean Bunny's butt with warm wet towels....THERES A HAPPY ENDING. The reason Bunny wasn't cleaning herself was that she authritis of the spine. Bending was painful.. The vet discovered this with an X-ray. He prescribed an anelgesic, Metacam, and she once again returned to keeping herself clean and eating the cecum pellets as they came out. I read that the cecum pellets are very nutritious, with vitamins and enzymes. Nutritious...OK, but if you smash one in your fingers they smell sort of like vomit....amazing that the bunnies like to eat these things. 

Cliff's Notes: If your bunny has spinal authritis, it can leave cecum pellets on carpeted floors and cause stains.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 30, 2016)

Just a potential warning for those letting bunnies sleep under the bed. I have seen photos of instances where a determined bunny chewed through the bottom of a bed mattress to get up inside the mattress. (-happened with couches too-)

So just be careful about bunny ingesting foam or getting squished inside a mattress. Of course this would only apply to those especially mischievous bunnies who may do this. :eats:


----------



## flemishwhite (Jan 30, 2016)

Blue eyes said:


> Just a potential warning for those letting bunnies sleep under the bed. I have seen photos of instances where a determined bunny chewed through the bottom of a bed mattress to get up inside the mattress. (-happened with couches too-)
> 
> So just be careful about bunny ingesting foam or getting squished inside a mattress. Of course this would only apply to those especially mischievous bunnies who may do this. :eats:



You are bringing back memories. Our mattress sits on top of a box spring component. Bunny cut a hole in the cheesecloth like fabric covering the box springs and hopped up in their....sort of a bunny hole that went up rather than down! Fortunately, she didn't find crawling through the box springs all that interesting so she soon stopped. Other bedroom activities...she discovered she could hook her incisors on the pull handles of bedroom dresser drawers and pull them open for a look inside. I started missing socks. I assumed they were developing holes and my wife was throwing them away. Didn't want to say anything. After work I went to the shopping center and bought a bunch of pairs of socks...Soon afterwards, my wife called me at work and wanted to know if I was missing socks. Yes. Turns out when I took my shoes and socks off coming home after work, Bunny was grabbing my socks and stuffing them behind the dresser drawers furniture. When a bunny sleeps in your bedroom, they can think it's their territory! Before Bunny moved into the bedroom, I would always have a plastic bottle of drinking water by the side of the bed....Bunny didn't like that and would roll it away. I had to move my drinking bottles to the headboard!


----------

